# Administrator permissions lost on user folders



## amagab (Oct 21, 2006)

Even though I login as administrator on the server I can't access certain folders that have been created by our users on our file server. This was never a problem before. It appears to have happened when I changed the administrator password.

The file server is on a domain and I always login as the domain administrator. The domain administrator has administrator rights on the file server.

How can I fix this?

Thanks!


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Try logging in to the server as the local administrator (select the local machine and not the domain) and then see if you can restore/change the permissions.


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

no, a domain administrator is a member of a the local server's admin group.
If you are not a member, add your self again. This is most likely not the case.

To stop this in the future, remove "full control" from any users other then once that NEED it.. They do not need that level of control .. max you should give is modify.. If they don't have full control they can't manage permisions.


----------



## amagab (Oct 21, 2006)

I logged in to the server under one of the users to check the permissions. It turns out nobody has Full permissions to those folders. There are two users with modify permissions. No admin listed. How can I add a user with Full permissions to those folders?

Thanks!


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

goto security, advanced, owner, take ownership, then security add domain admins.


----------



## amagab (Oct 21, 2006)

bilbus said:


> goto security, advanced, owner, take ownership, then security add domain admins.


I get Access Denied on some files.


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

take ownership of the folders, and propicate the permisions down.


----------



## amagab (Oct 21, 2006)

I was able to take ownership with the local administrators group on some folders/files but some files are still giving me Access Denied when propagating the permissions.


----------



## bilbus (Aug 29, 2006)

should not, odd


----------



## amagab (Oct 21, 2006)

I think I might have got it to work now. I just did it over and over several times and now it seems to propagate permissions without any Access Denied. Thanks for your help.


----------

